# Bellator 66 headliner Alvarez sees revenge, leverage in Aoki bout



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Eddie Alvarez (22-3 MMA, 6-1 BFC) can raise his future value in mixed martial arts by getting payback for the past.
> 
> He'll have vengeance on his mind today when he takes on Japanese superstar Shinya Aoki (30-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC) at Bellator Fighting Championships' show in Cleveland.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28339/bellator-66-headliner-alvarez-sees-revenge-leverage-in-aoki-bout.mma


----------

